# What books to prison inmate?



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm going to be sending books to the father of the two girls that my family is adopting and he is in prison. He can receive mail and books and so I want to speak with him about the things of God while he is behind bars. I just don't know what books to send because he has *zero* understanding of the Bible, God, or theology. On one hand I feel like just sending him an ESV Study Bible because, despite its faults, he can read the Word itself and have a little help when necessary. 

Do you think I should send him books + the Bible, and if so, what books? Or do you think he should work through the Word first? (Wasn't there something by Sproul that outlines the basics of the faith or something?)

Thank you.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

He can read. _Really!_


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 17, 2009)

Send him some sort of apologetic work, like evidence for the resurrection of Jesus or something.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for responding, Steven!  (Other people _can_ see this thread. Sweet!)

I don't think he needs evidences actually. He is showing some surface fruit; the Lord may indeed be working in him already. What he needs is help in understanding the faith in terms of _basic_ history, doctrine, etc. Like I said, he has *zero* understanding of the Bible and of Christianity beyond that good guy Jesus who died for people for whatever reason. He's a blank slate. Thus, I'm wondering if having him read the Word at first would actually be the most profitable thing because he would not have any sort of foundation or context. In this case, would a book explaining basic doctrine be more profitable at first, and if so, what would some good books be for him?


----------



## Sven (Jul 17, 2009)

Andrew,

You shouldn't need to send him a Bible. He should be able to easily get one in prison. As far as books go, he a good devotional that will help him understand the basics of the doctrine of God, Christ and salvation. Spurgeon's Morning and Evening or his Cheque Book of the Bank of Faith come to mind. Morning Thoughts and Evening Thoughts by Octavius Winslow are also good. You should be able to get these through Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 17, 2009)

One thing to be careful about (or perhaps ask about) -- I tried giving away old SS literature to a local jail when in Mississippi, and it was refused. It was not b/c of the content, but because it was stapled together, and the fear was that the inmates would remove the staples and use them for nefarious purposes.


----------



## Skyler (Jul 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> One thing to be careful about (or perhaps ask about) -- I tried giving away old SS literature to a local jail when in Mississippi, and it was refused. It was not b/c of the content, but because it was stapled together, and the fear was that the inmates would remove the staples and use them for nefarious purposes.



How many inmates know that you can use a staple, a couple styrofoam plates, and some toilet paper to escape from prison anyway? 

It might not hurt to send some sort of guide to studying the Bible, one that teaches solid exegesis, to prevent possible "creative interpretation" of Scripture passages. Suggestions?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the fear was that they could remove all the staples, twist them together, and make a shiv out of them. Ouch.


----------



## LeeD (Jul 17, 2009)

Pilgrim's Progress?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Send him the Word, the Word, and the Word. Make sure he has a good concordance.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 17, 2009)

I would send him a Tim Keller book. I think these are particularly useful for someone who has no background in Christianity or biblical thinking. _Reason for God_ is probably the best one. Make sure not to send him something to heavy theologically. He'll need a foundation first.


----------



## calgal (Jul 17, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> He can read. _Really!_



What books is he allowed to have? Prisons may have restrictions on what a particular inmate is allowed to possess.  Also, his current status will be a factor. He should have a case manager or a unit manager who can help you out with this.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 17, 2009)

A Bible with solid notes seems like your best choice. Once you get a reaction from that it will help direct you as to what else might be acceptable.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2009)

At our prison we're not allowed to send the inmates hardcover books. Oh, and any books can be given as long as they are mailed by a third party source. Check into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 18, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> (Wasn't there something by Sproul that outlines the basics of the faith or something?)



_Essential Truths of the Christian Faith_.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Truths-Christian-Faith-Sproul/dp/0842320016#]Amazon.com: Essential Truths of the Christian Faith: R. C. Sproul: Books[/ame]

I recommend it without reservation.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 18, 2009)

I would send him _Putting Amazing Back Into Grace_, by Michael Horton. It would be a good read for a man in prison.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions. I really appreciate it. Tony (the inmate) is in very good standing at his prison because he wants to stay in touch with his daughters. I don't know about books with staples or hard covers, but I'll check into it. I have years to send him stuff, so I hope most of your suggestions will be sent over time.  One thing about Pilgrim's Progress: Tony is intelligent but uneducated. I think he stopped school at the 8th grade since he was making bank as a leading pot grower ($100,000 - more than $1,000,000 a year) so anything that isn't modern English won't work. He'll need help with modern English anyway.  I wonder if that "Pilgrim's Progress in Modern English" is accurate or not.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 18, 2009)

Jake is right, the book has to come from a bookstore directly. I haven't heard of no hardbacks but I only have experience with sending things to a reformatory for women. I think the "Essential of the Christian Religion" is a good pick. You could also send him Confession. I am partial to the WSC.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 18, 2009)

Some Ken Blanchard books would make a good start.


----------



## DonP (Jul 18, 2009)

Rules may vary form jail to jail. 

As for Federal Prison they are all the same 

Paper backs can come to him from friends. Hardbacks they must order from a bookstore. 

One I send that is well received is How to Handle Trouble by Jay Adams. 

Also they need to know God is sovereign and most likely will not get much of that. 

Rejoice always by Thimas Gwynn BTT is great. 

And encourage the to go to Bible studies and seek out the men who seem to have some serious interest in Christ.

Yes a Geneva Study Bible or a Sproul study Bible would be good. They often have liited access to Bibles and may only have Gideon's if they do. 

The Plight of Man and Power of God MLJ 
The Covenants by Robertson
All Things for Good, modern English version of Divine Cordial 

There are so many that will be useful. 

Chapel Library has a free program for prisoners. You can ask them to send him an application to his address. 

A church or religious ministry can get authorization to send books, CDs and DVDs to the prison chapel. They will be able to get access to them in some cases. 

Also no stickers on the outside like return address labels. Hand write it. 
No stamps or anything except pictures put inside. 

They have a limit of 5 books in one shipment but no limit on how many times you can ship 

Ask him to check on his particular rules where he is.


----------



## Theognome (Jul 19, 2009)

This might be helpful-

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Breakfast-Devil-L-Wayne-Carlson/dp/1895837189/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1247976124&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Breakfast with the Devil: L. Wayne Carlson: Books[/ame]

Theognome


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 19, 2009)

Two Paperbacks to consider:

R.C. Sproul's _Knowing Scripture_, a book on lay-person hermeneutics. 

J.I. Packer's _Concise Theology _, a small theology book (each topic is only a couple of pages) that can be used for devotions. Lot's of scripture references for additional study.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 19, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> Two Paperbacks to consider:
> 
> R.C. Sproul's _Knowing Scripture_, a book on lay-person hermeneutics.
> 
> J.I. Packer's _Concise Theology _, a small theology book (each topic is only a couple of pages) that can be used for devotions. Lot's of scripture references for additional study.



_Excellent_ suggestions, especially Sproul's book.


----------



## DonP (Jul 19, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> > Two Paperbacks to consider:
> ...


----------

